# Trout went Nutts right before dark!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Larry & John fished with me yesterday. We met about 2:30 and fished til dark. About an hour before sundown the fish turned on! The 3 of us caught about 35 trout! It was a great evening!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

After a slow bite this last Friday & Saturday they turned back on right before dark!

We didn't catch a full limit or catch any big fish yesterday..But they were all very solid 18-25 inches..


----------

